

John Kerry tells fugitive Edward Snowden to 'man up' - dan_bk
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-27614001

======
etiam
> "believes in America, he should trust the American system of justice".

OK. :) How about we start by impeaching the people who started, drove and
covered up the gross violations of the Constitution that Snowden provided
proof for then. George Bush, Dick Cheney, Barack Obama, most likely John Kerry
as well, along with a well considered selection of other high officials from
the Bush _and_ Obama administrations. (Don't forget the bigwigs from the
police state estate, Michael Hayden, Keith Alexander, James Clapper, and so on
) The outcome of that ought to give some indication of whether "the American
system of justice" still punishes wrongdoing regardless of how powerful the
wrongdoer.

As for the flip side, punishing proportionately and acquitting the innocent..
Well, to pick one salient example, in the words of Bill Binney:
[http://youtu.be/qBp-1Br_OEs?t=2h1m18s](http://youtu.be/qBp-1Br_OEs?t=2h1m18s)

But even if you could, hypothetically, expect a fair trial, apparently the new
way is to wait for it would be a couple of years lying naked and restricted in
solitary confinement, interpunctuated by the occasional professional visit
from a bunch of CIA torturers.

I'm not surprised at all a piece of slime like John Kerry is sent to the front
to make taunts like that on Obama's account, but it pisses me off that there
is still a sizeable share of people in the US that will believe him.

You want trials, John? Start with the real criminals. Then we can do the
whistleblowers.

